# P-01 or P-07



## Donato

I know. This is a very tough choice, but I can only buy one gun now. It will be my first ever 9mm, used primarily for recreational shooting at the range and for home defense too. I dry fired both models and liked them both. So what do you guys think? They are in stock and the price is right, so I'm eager to purchase. BTW, the prices are: $439.00 for the P-07 and $580.00 for the P-01. Why does the P-01 cost so much more? Thanks for your help.


----------



## J D

I don't know...I just recently purchased my first CZ...I got a p-01...All I can say is man,what an awesome handgun...I believe the p-07 is poly...correct? I'll leave comments on the 07 to guys that own em'....but,the p-01 is the most impressive 9mm I've ever owned,hands down...Sorry I can't give you a true comparison...


----------



## onalandline

*P-07 Frame Problems...*

I was researching the P-07, and the only thing that bothers me is hearing about the poly frame warping/swelling after many shots fired. Can someone confirm or dispel this problem with the P-07?


----------



## recoilguy

The P-07 is a poly gun and did have a few frame swelling issues. I do not know how many and offer the next statement based only on what I have read and seen on the World Wide Web. I do not believe the swelling issue is common or wide spread. I am under the impression CZ took care of the few problems immediately and fixed it. There are many happy P-07 owners out there right now.

I own a P-01 and man is it a nice handgun!!!!! If I could own only one that is the one I would keep. I do not have the P-07, I already have plenty Poly 9mm's and do not want another one. If I ever do I will consider the P-07 as one of my initial front runners without a doubt because the other CZ's I own are such nice weapoms.

RCG


----------



## cruzthepug

Isn't the 01 the gun the CZ designed to go up against the Beretta 92 for the military contracts? I took a quick glace at one a couple of months back and it felt really nice. Does yours have a NSN number on the frame? If it does that's the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## soobaroo

I can't comment on the P07 but I have a P01 and think you'll be very happy with one.


----------



## Rogelk

Ditto on the P-01. It's a gun you'll be proud to own....and they're not getting any cheaper. I'm sure the P-07 is nice but, the P-01 is a standout!...and hello to all from a new guy!


----------



## Rogelk

cruzthepug said:


> Isn't the 01 the gun the CZ designed to go up against the Beretta 92 for the military contracts? I took a quick glace at one a couple of months back and it felt really nice. Does yours have a NSN number on the frame? If it does that's the one I'm thinking of.


The P-01 went through extensive NATO testing and passed. From what I understand it wasn't even designed until 1999. I believe the Beretta went into U.S. Military service in 1990, the SIG P228 was Beretta's main adversary for the contract, Both of those pistols passed NATO testing as well. My facts may be messed up....let me know if they are. Also, Glock has a model or two that has passed NATO tests as well. Thanks.


----------



## cruzthepug

Rogelk said:


> The P-01 went through extensive NATO testing and passed. From what I understand it wasn't even designed until 1999. I believe the Beretta went into U.S. Military service in 1990, the SIG P228 was Beretta's main adversary for the contract, Both of those pistols passed NATO testing as well. My facts may be messed up....let me know if they are. Also, Glock has a model or two that has passed NATO tests as well. Thanks.


I'm not sure about all the testing facts but they way I understood the guy at the gun shop is that CZ bid this last contract (that Beretta won, last year) with the 01. It may all be a buch of salesman BS trying to sell a gun but the guy has alway seemed to be a straight shooter (no pun intended) every time I've delt with him. The gun I looked at did have a NSN (national stock number) printed on the frame and from my dealings with goverment contracts that's a must. He also said that for a company to bid on the contract that the weapon had to already be in production, no bidding with prototypes and then if you win the bid start making them.

I'll have to try to go by there on Monday and see if they still have it and give it another look.


----------



## Rogelk

cruzthepug said:


> I'm not sure about all the testing facts but they way I understood the guy at the gun shop is that CZ bid this last contract (that Beretta won, last year) with the 01. It may all be a buch of salesman BS trying to sell a gun but the guy has alway seemed to be a straight shooter (no pun intended) every time I've delt with him. The gun I looked at did have a NSN (national stock number) printed on the frame and from my dealings with goverment contracts that's a must. He also said that for a company to bid on the contract that the weapon had to already be in production, no bidding with prototypes and then if you win the bid start making them.
> 
> I'll have to try to go by there on Monday and see if they still have it and give it another look.


Ok...Thanks...I didn't hear about any recent attempt of CZ to be awarded a contract. That is interesting, hopefully someone can confirm it. Mine has the NSN number on the frame as well.


----------



## zetti1

I've had no experience with the P-07, but the P-01 is, like so many have said, NATO approved. Additionally, you can buy a Kadet (.22) conversion kit for the P-01 while the P-07 will not accommodate it. This will allow you to go shooting without spending a small fortune for 9mm ammo. By the way, the NSN number stands for "Nato" Stock Number...at least that is what I learned after researching it on the czforum. Of course whether it is National or NATO, it doesn't matter because it is a great pistol.


----------



## cruzthepug

zetti1 said:


> I've had no experience with the P-07, but the P-01 is, like so many have said, NATO approved. Additionally, you can buy a Kadet (.22) conversion kit for the P-01 while the P-07 will not accommodate it. This will allow you to go shooting without spending a small fortune for 9mm ammo. By the way, the NSN number stands for "Nato" Stock Number...at least that is what I learned after researching it on the czforum. Of course whether it is National or NATO, it doesn't matter because it is a great pistol.


Looks like we're both correct on the NSN. I looked at the P01 again last weekend and man, did it feel good in my hand. Was quoted $529, which from looking around online seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## cruzthepug

I went back and picked up the P01. They knocked to price down to a even $500 which helped because I also took home a CZ 452 22lr rifle. This will be my wife's gun since she has started to like shooting my 9mm's and wanting one of her own. I'll have to find some nice looking wood grips for her. Off to the range tomorrow.


----------



## bigbob68

P-01 get my vote and my money. I have enough polymer guns.


----------

